# Cleaning the Keyboard on a Laptop



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

So, I've learned that on the older style keyboards that are separate from the computer you can pop the keys off and clean them. So how do you get the gunk off of the keys on a laptop?? I'm pretty sure that you can't just pop the keys off of one of these babies. I have a fairly new MacBook Pro, and my hubby has put his grubby hands on it and gotten the keys rather blackish...some of them you can't see the backlight through them anymore. Suggestions on how to clean the grime off without ruining the keyboard??

And in the future I promise to try and keep his grubby paws off of it!!!!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The problem is that any cleaning liquid will drop down on the main circuit board, killing the laptop. Taking the keys off will break the key retainers.

If it were mine I would use a cotton bud (or a box of them) that were moist (NOT wet) with a mild cleaners (soap and water for a start) and do a key at a time.

But my main worry is, if his hands are really that bad, how do you keep from getting like the keyboard .... ?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll help you out..............


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> If it were mine I would use a cotton bud....


Is that like a q-tip???



kiwiguy said:


> But my main worry is, if his hands are really that bad, how do you keep from getting like the keyboard .... ?


Well...for starters, I make him take a shower before he touches me, and I also shower on a daily basis. He can't help it, it's part of his job to get dirty...he works at a grain elevator, it's not the cleanest job ever, but it's a job....for now.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes, a cotton bud in NZ is a q-tip in the US.

You need to be careful as to what you use on it, as some cleaners may take the lettering off.


----------

